# Good airflow case recommendations



## psyko12 (Oct 8, 2017)

^ Title, but please recommend only Mid-Towers.

I'm planning to move my items from specs to a newer case, I feel the 400r (altho good, it has been used for 2 builds/upgrade cycle already. This is it's 3rd.) a bit to crowded or cramped.

I was looking at Define R5 and it's BE variant, Meshify C. I fear that the noctua cooler would not fit the case.

As I have it set up right now it's in push push config on the tower sinks. And the 1st fan is slightly raised due to the TridentZ's sinks.

Any suggestions are very highly welcome.

P.S. also checked out some of InWin's offerings and some of the can support the nh-d15 but with the default fan and sink height of 165mm.
Also why not go AIO? Because I'm not comfy with them and vs. failure on fan cooled heatsinks if something fails it's just a fan replacement vs. the aio units.

Am not bothered by fan noise (I have a rattling electric fan behind me and even if I clean/oil the heck out of it it still does the noise).

Aslo does the side ventilation design of r5 and other cases that use the same front panel design would really be great impact for airflow?
My last option is a Corsair AIR 540, if I can find a local store who has stock for this.


Thanks alot TPU!


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 8, 2017)

Cooler Master h500p




Should be launching this month


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 8, 2017)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Cooler Master h500p



Whats that intake-fan diameter?


----------



## psyko12 (Oct 8, 2017)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Cooler Master h500p
> [snip]
> Should be launching this month



Wow! Thanks, hope our local stores would carry that product. I'll just have to wait for it. Or if any other suggestion comes into mind that is already out in the market please let me know.



P4-630 said:


> Whats that intake-fan diameter?


200 mm!! Deym thats huge!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 8, 2017)

*phanteks Enthoo ProM*

*Fractal Design R5*

*Fractal Meshify*

*Phanteks eclipse*



*tons of "air flow" with this case*


----------



## psyko12 (Oct 8, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> *phanteks Enthoo ProM*
> 
> *Fractal Design R5*
> 
> ...




Been eyeing the DR5 and Meshify C but my primary concerns for them are:
Def R5 / Phanteks P400 - the way the front is designed, would it affect the airflow greatly? And would dust get built up on the side vents of the front panel.

Meshify C- might not clear my noctua cooler if it's in push push with a raised 1st fan. Saw someone who built on it with the same cooler changed it to pull pull just to make it fit.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 8, 2017)

psyko12 said:


> Been eyeing the DR5 and Meshify C but my primary concerns for them are:
> Def R5 / Phanteks P400 - the way the front is designed, would it affect the airflow greatly? And would dust get built up on the side vents of the front panel.
> 
> Meshify C- might not clear my noctua cooler if it's in push push with a raised 1st fan. Saw someone who built on it with the same cooler changed it to pull pull just to make it fit.



 Just about any case (from at least a semi-reputable manufacture & up) goes through months (if not longer) of research and development , nowadays it pretty hard to find flat out terrible purchase , unless you buy some no-name china import.

 Is long as you pick something from one of the more well-known manufactures you'll be fine. Not to mention almost all decent cases are built with a front radiator mount in mind as well (like the enthoo proM),  which u can mount a 360+ millimeter radiator behind the front bezel.

I wouldn't sweat it my opinion is if you bought either of those cases I linked you be perfectly happy


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 8, 2017)

> Also why not go AIO?


I see you have the NHD-15. With that monster of a cooler I would not even consider AIO's. Noctua for the win.
How about the 
Cooler Master MasterBox 5
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HDUVOGI/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## psyko12 (Oct 8, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Just about any case (from at least a semi-reputable manufacture & up) goes through months (if not longer) of research and development , nowadays it pretty hard to find flat out terrible purchase , unless you buy some no-name china import.
> 
> Is long as you pick something from one of the more well-known manufactures you'll be fine. Not to mention almost all decent cases are built with a front radiator mount in mind as well (like the enthoo proM),  which u can mount a 360+ millimeter radiator behind the front bezel.
> 
> I wouldn't sweat it my opinion is if you bought either of those cases I linked you be perfectly happy



Alright, Those cases are up to my alley not too gimmicky and just simple and elegant. I probably need to see it in person to check. Or watch some review videos,  I also am leaning towards meshify c at the moment, as I can set up the fans for pull pull and maybe loose 1-2c but will let the case fans compensate for it.

Meshify-C: I'm thinking of putting in maybe 3 intakes in front and 2 exhaust for the meshify or prolly just 1 good 140 fan would do.

Will check vids for p400. 

Thanks for the good recommendations ! :cheers:



Devon68 said:


> I see you have the NHD-15. With that monster of a cooler I would not even consider AIO's. Noctua for the win.
> How about the
> Cooler Master MasterBox 5
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HDUVOGI/?tag=tec06d-20



Ohhh is that the modular cases (master box series). Have forgot to check those! Thanks for reminding me.

I think I found something that'd fit the monster cooler without problems

Phanteks Enthoo Pro M TG

Not sure if it's a mid tower but seeing the measurements of it's height it'd fit perfectly fine on my table and it's almost the same dimensions of my 400r!

What do you think?


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 8, 2017)

> I think I found something that'd fit the monster cooler without problems
> 
> Phanteks Enthoo Pro M TG


Ever since I saw this case on Hardware Canucks youtube channel I wanted one.Not the tempered glass model but the regular one, but it is not available in my country


----------



## psyko12 (Oct 8, 2017)

Devon68 said:


> Ever since I saw this case on Hardware Canucks youtube channel I wanted one.Not the tempered glass model but the regular one, but it is not available in my country



I've checked here and there are some local stores that sell it. I'm canvassing now to see where I can get it a bit cheaper.

I'd probably add some 140mm fans on there so I'll replace the phanteks one with 2 of other branded fans of 140mm as intake
and make the phanteks fans as exhaust I'd mount it on the top.

What are good 140mm fans (not much into RGB but hey that'd be a bonus so I can change color themes and use it as static instead)?

Atm on my 400r I only have 120mm's.
2x 120mm SP120 front
1x 120mm rear exhaust (AF)
1x 120mm bottom intake (AF)
1x 120mm ghetto twistied pointing at the ram from the 5.2" bay (AF)

Thanks!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 8, 2017)

CM HAF series or Aerocool Xpredator series.


----------



## Caelestis (Oct 9, 2017)

If you don't need a 5.25" bay, I would suggest the Define S instead of the Define R5. It has room for 3 140mm fan support in the front.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 9, 2017)

psyko12 said:


> Wow! Thanks, hope our local stores would carry that product. I'll just have to wait for it. Or if any other suggestion comes into mind that is already out in the market please let me know.
> 
> 
> 200 mm!! Deym thats huge!



if your local store carries any cooler master products you can request them to get it for you.


----------



## psyko12 (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh btw just an update I've already went ahead and ordered the enthoo pro m tg. Not too flashy and it's almost the same dimension as the corsair 400r but a bit wider. Plus the ports facing the side suits my set up fine. I have the sys unit on top of my desk with the side facing me. Also got a 2pack corsair ml 140s.

I'll be moving the 1x phanteks fan from the front to be top exhaust and the 2 ml 140s will be in front. Thanks for the suggestions! Surely another will find this thread helpful if they use a monster tower sink.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 10, 2017)

Just bought a Phanteks Enthoo Pro M the other week, great case, very clean airflow and lots of drive space if you need it. Rather good value too honestly.


----------



## Hnykill22 (Oct 10, 2017)

Corsair Obsidian 450D. has real good airflow and big open holes in the case. not that fine mesh that some cases use.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 10, 2017)

Disappointing that no one suggested the 600C/Q, even if it is listed as a full tower case.  But, it seems that people just don't get it.
https://www.techpowerup.com/218194/...d-atx-cases-the-carbide-600q-and-carbide-600c
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/Carbide_600C/

But the P400???? it only has those small slots on the top and bottom of the front panel.  Although the Pro M is a good flowing case, many of the Phantek cases are form over function, and you don't have to take my word for that:











Caelestis said:


> If you don't need a 5.25" bay, I would suggest the Define S instead of the Define R5. It has room for 3 140mm fan support in the front.


The Define S is a great water cooling case, but for what ever reason, they lost the back panel that both the R5 and the C use which reduces air flow out the back and past the GPU's.


----------



## psyko12 (Oct 13, 2017)

I bit the bullet and took the Phanteks Enthoo Pro M with me, it really suits my set up fine and dwarfs the Noctua Nh-D15! 


Spoiler








-




-




^Just testing still organizing my cables
And it has a wyvern guarding it inside, Gore Magala from Monster Hunter



Feels good:
Fans haven't been set up with speeds yet so...










Although I did have a hard time (not really used to shrouded psus) putting the psu cables in due to limited space and my big hands lol, well atleast I managed to put the cables in securely!
Quick question tho, where's the HDD led activity indicator on this case tho? Might have put the leads in wrong or I'm just blind.

The case is awesome. Airflow is good, put in 2 140 ML fans running at 50%, made the stock phatheks fan as an intake above near the rams but it's running at a lower rpm  and lastly 1 140mm exhaust full speed (very quiet!)

I'd like to thank you all for your suggestions! Much appreciated!

Now I'm just waiting for some psu extensions and hopefully upgrading my gfx card by next year :v


EDIT: Found the hdd activity led rofl it's around the reset button. And I had my leads/connectors reversed, good thing it didn't mess up anything.. Everything working now


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 13, 2017)

If you think it dwarfs your NH-D15, you should see what it does to my ITX board


----------



## LPide (Mar 1, 2018)

new H500P mesh seems pretty good


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 1, 2018)

Silverstone rv02 and CM XB EVO will still perform better than all of those new led gaming cases.


----------



## infrared (Mar 1, 2018)

@psyko12 The hdd activity light on my enthoo pro is a ring around the reset button on the left side. It's pretty bright so maybe you have the connector around reverse polarity or something. I really like these cases, they're a lot better than I was expecting for the money.


----------



## MatGrow (Oct 31, 2018)

Arrakis9 said:


> Cooler Master h500p
> View attachment 92806
> Should be launching this month



Wow. Looks really great.
Where I can find more about it?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Dec 3, 2018)

the only case you would ever need.


----------

